# I love Freecycle



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I love it...

Today, I got a huge zoozone indoor rabbit cage...for freeeeee!!

I have put my Syrian hamster Charlie in it!!  

Sooooo Pleased!!


----------



## Just_meeeeee (Mar 10, 2009)

:O:O Very Jealous!!

How did you get it for free? xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> I love it...
> 
> Today, I got a huge zoozone indoor rabbit cage...for freeeeee!!
> 
> ...


I joined freecycle about a month ago and I check it out very frequently and the only things that are ever up for offer are broken washing machines etc. In the words of my daughter "thats not fair" do you know how close I am to having a strop lol.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Preston Freecycle...

You will probably have one in your local area...

Try typing your towns name eg "Preston Freecycle" into google. 

They are Yahoo groups where people advertise things they no longer want or need aswell as asking or things they want. 

Try joining other local towns too...

For example, I live in Preston so I have joined the Preston, Blackpool and Chorley Freecycles'. 

I have had 3 hamster cages, a rabbit hutch, 2 indoor rabbit cages, 1 indoor guinea pig cage, a bike, 2 tv's and a couple of fish tanks off my local freecycles....all for FREEEEEE!!


----------



## Just_meeeeee (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG!!!

How come i didn't know about this?! Its like a part of my life has been missing.
Thanks very much.

I love Freebie's  Sooo much better than a bargain lol xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I've joined that but never seem to get anything from it!

Char
xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive used Freecycle for quite some time now. I think it's a great idea. Ive only ever got a couple of cat trees off it, i tend to use it more for giving stuff away. It's great for when your'e having a clear out of your house.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm looking for silent spinners on freecycle or cages with them, cherri if you see some could you email me them! You seem to be good at finding stuff like that, I'm crap!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

lol...ok!!  Are you on the Preston one? I am and there are none at the minute. I will keep an eye out though.  

[email protected] have reduced silent spinners from 7.09 to 6.09 at the minute. I know it is still expensive really, but they are the cheapest I can find anywhere so I would go there and get a couple. 

I bought 3 the other day.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

freecycle is great, you can get all kinds, 3 pieces, washers, ovens, kids toys, clothes, u name it you can get it
or you can get rid of all the stuff you no longer need but is in good condition


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Ta 

Yeah, just joined the Preston one today, I'm also on the Liverpool and Southport one but there is never anything good on there! I wonder why people put them on Freecycle cos if its an expensive cage then I'd want at least something back that i paid on it!

Char
xxx


----------

